# Rayman - Harmony



## HansZimmer

This piece has been posted in the Talkclassical best videogame soundtrack award.

It has been composed for the videogame Rayman by Rémi Gazel.

How do you rate it?


----------



## HansZimmer

Uppete


----------



## HansZimmer

Closed. Result: ( 2*1 + 1*2 + 1*3) / 4 = 1.75


----------

